

Show HN: Cheddar for Hacker News, a Free and Lightweight Hacker News Reader - nacholicious
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.adrianblan.cheddar

======
nacholicious
Most of my summer I've been developing an application called Cheddar for
Hacker News, which I'm giving out free and open-source, without ads or other
monetization. Cheddar is a reader which keeps up with the latest topics and
discussions on Hacker News. I created Cheddar with the goal to be easy to use,
minimalist and without clutter.

So if you are interested in those subjects or don't know anything about them,
feel free to give it a shot :) I'll try to listen to all feedback and
criticism.

Google Play:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.adrianblan....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.adrianblan.cheddar)

Images: [http://imgur.com/a/D5EOg](http://imgur.com/a/D5EOg)

GitHub:
[https://github.com/adrianblp/Cheddar](https://github.com/adrianblp/Cheddar)

------
papaf
I just downloaded it - really nice.

A suggestion with a bit of irony, I am unable to find this actual article
easily because even though there is "Show HN" there is no "Show HN New".

Thank you for making it free and open source.

~~~
nacholicious
Thanks. Yeah I just noticed that it kinds of dissapears. I'm still kind of new
to HN, does it take something special to appear on regular Show HN like a
certain amount of votes? I thought it would appear with the title
automatically

~~~
Mz
Can you somehow add the new category:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/shownew](https://news.ycombinator.com/shownew)

(I plan to download and try this on my tablet, but I am on a different device
atm.)

